
Rise of the Insect Drones (2014) - prostoalex
https://www.popsci.com/article/technology/rise-insect-drones
======
plg
Reminds me of the 1984 Tom Selleck movie Runaway (trailer:
[https://www.imdb.com/videoplayer/vi1803551001](https://www.imdb.com/videoplayer/vi1803551001))

~~~
modzu
lol thanks for this! time to queue up some cheeze

------
whycombinater
"Hated in the Nation"

